# Invicta 1953 (Reference 31290) Review



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Invicta is a controversial topic, known mostly by big and gaudy watches with questionable designs. One of their infamous trademarks is engraving "Invicta" on the sides of the watch case. This is something very apparent on their "Pro Diver" watches which very much resemble the 5 digit Rolex Submariner; these models are under constant fire, but in the basis, they are reliable watches that are a great bang for buck. Yet, just a peek at the company's catalog will most likely make you think of the term "excessive".

Then came the Invicta 1953 (reference 31290).

The Invicta 1953 sprung into our virtual lives out of nowhere, suddenly one bright day, without any PR, it showed up on the stock of online watch shops, made its way to Facebook watch groups and watch forums and there it is in my hands. I guess that, in the spirit of the times, one can call this a viral watch.

For the attractive price of $100, you receive the reliable NH35A workhorse movement from Seiko, 200m water resistance, screw-down crown, a surprisingly nice bracelet and just overall a beautiful watch.

Of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I feel that it's hard to go wrong with the Invicta 1953. It is true that there isn't much originality here - this watch is a "homage" to the first Rolex Submariner (reference 6204) and Tudor Submariner (reference 7923), and it does its job very well. With a clean beautiful "two liner" dial and printer gilt markers, it measures 40mm in diameter and 49mm lug to lug which makes it wear a little larger, more like 41mm, due to the dial taking quite a bit of real estate.

The finishing is impressive for a $100 watch. Brushed on the sides of the case without any "Invicta" engraving; the brushing seems more intensive on the lugs, and there's a nice chamfer that I would not expect from a watch at this price point. The 1953 features a see-through caseback which displays the NH35A movement that isn't really that of a sight to behold, but the trademark yellow Invicta rotor adds some color to the experience.

The 120-click unidrectional bezel action is smooth and there's almost no back play, though alignment isn't 100% on point but then again, we remember the price. The screw-down crown is easily unscrewed and setting the time is a breeze, also given that this is a dateless watch, though there is a ghost date when setting the time. The lume is very impressive and also lasts long.
As you'd probably expect, you won't find a ceramic bezel, sapphire glass, solid end links and a milled clasp here, but then again - a hundred bucks.

I've had difficulty removing this watch from the wrist for the week that I've had it. I set it against an atomic clock a week ago and it is right now running 15 seconds fast - COSC! I mainly wore it on the bracelet which is comfortable and feels quite substantial, but also fit it on a Baltic tropic strap which really makes the watch pop. There's huge potential here for many straps, a "strap monster" if you'd like.

Overall, the 1953 has lots of magic to it, it's already gaining popularity in a staggering rate and I believe we'll be seeing more of these in the coming weeks and months. Just a very tasteful watch that gives you a lot of value for the money, I'd even argue that it feels more like $200 than $100. Invicta must note the popularity of this piece and I hope to see similar releases from them in the future. If you're on the fence about it - don't be! For $100 it's a no-brainer, and could very easily serve as a daily beater, or just a watch for fun.









































































Rolex Submariner ref. 6204









Tudor Submariner ref. 7923


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you for the review, not a big fan of the brand but I can understand why someone would choose this one. Enjoy!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

IBalogh said:


> Thank you for the review, not a big fan of the brand but I can understand why someone would choose this one. Enjoy!


I shied away from Invicta as a brand as well, but this model really caught me off my guard. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree it is an excellent $100 watch. 

I accidentally smacked mine on something hard and slightly chipped the crystal at 1H, as the crystal stands a little proud of the bezel. 

Be careful out there.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> I agree it is an excellent $100 watch.
> 
> I accidentally smacked mine on something hard and slightly chipped the crystal at 1H, as the crystal stands a little proud of the bezel.
> 
> Be careful out there.


Ouch! Yeah, that's one of the weaknesses of a $100 watch.

But yeah, excellent watch for $100.


----------



## yaknow (Mar 16, 2017)

nice review, thanks for sharing


----------



## max2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice shots of the Tudor and Rolex for reference. Said Id never buy another Invicta, not because I didnt like the looks of some and wish I had a few back but because of the customer service. I like this one.

Unlike many others I like the ingraved Invicta on the case sides. If they had done that with this one and left Invicta off of the dial, Id be even happier.

I even like the bracelet and its looseness. Makes me feel like I am putting on a really old, worn Rolex.

Good bang for the buck, right up there with the 8926OB.


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

..."just overall a beautiful watch."... You nailed it. It really is a simple and yet beautiful watch. Thank you for this review!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## florentp (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi, thanks for the review.
I may fall for this one 
Any idea if the crystal is compatible with the pro diver replacement ones (a domed sapphire one for instance)?
THanks!


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Still enjoying the heck out of mine.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

I wear this one a lot since buying it. It is my daily wear except for special occasions, which I rarely do these days. I even wore it on a cornoavirus family photo shoot. 
My Grand Seiko, Fortis, Oris, Memphis Belle, Seiko JFK Thai limited editions, Presafe, Balls, Omega vintage 1964, Longines vintage 1958, Raketas, Casio Titanium ECOs, and a few others are all taking a long needed rest, lol!


----------



## unwatchable (Apr 9, 2020)

Who has this on a smaller wrist? 40mm is fine for my 6.5-inch wrist, but those 48/49mm lugs I am less sure about. I have an Orient Ray II that is just about perfect. Anyone got one of these Invictas and a Ray II or a Mako II? I really like the style of this and would love to get one, but how does it compare or sit on smaller wrists? Anyone?


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

unwatchable said:


> Who has this on a smaller wrist? 40mm is fine for my 6.5-inch wrist, but those 48/49mm lugs I am less sure about. I have an Orient Ray II that is just about perfect. Anyone got one of these Invictas and a Ray II or a Mako II? I really like the style of this and would love to get one, but how does it compare or sit on smaller wrists? Anyone?


I have a 6-3/4 inch wrist, looks ok size wise IMO.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## unwatchable (Apr 9, 2020)

Promising. Thanks for the pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragunov792 (Apr 5, 2020)

I just picked up a 9937 and am very impressed with it. I also have the 8926 as well. I’m sure I’ll grab the 1953 next. Great photos, op. I’d love to see if they would put the Swiss movement in one of these as well. The Tudor/Vintage style Sub homages are very in right now. I know there’s a lot of hate for Invicta. It’s quite easy to get a local guy put new gaskets and pressure test any of one of the ProDivers. If the movement fails I wouldn’t necessarily fault Invicta for that. I think they are a no brainer for a tool watch and just good as anything else on the market.


----------



## max2 (Mar 13, 2007)

6 1/2 inch wrist, fits slightly better than the Orient Ray. No overhang.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

florentp said:


> Hi, thanks for the review.
> I may fall for this one 😉
> Any idea if the crystal is compatible with the pro diver replacement ones (a domed sapphire one for instance)?
> THanks!


Nope, it's compatible with the skx crystals, 31.5mm. Here's mine with a single dome sapphire with bar coating from dagaz













I dig the distortion from the side🤙


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> I agree it is an excellent $100 watch.
> 
> I accidentally smacked mine on something hard and slightly chipped the crystal at 1H, as the crystal stands a little proud of the bezel.
> 
> Be careful out there.


Perfect excuse to get a sapphire crystal?


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Invicta with a winner in the 1953. Now, if they come out with a Swiss auto version with sapphire crystals front and back, they'll hit it out of the park! 

Edit: A year later and this watch still rocks! We've not seen it back in stock.


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Is this still available for $100? I saw a couple scalpers on eBay selling for over 300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Parsival said:


> Is this still available for $100? I saw a couple scalpers on eBay selling for over 300
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently out of stock everywhere it seems and scalpers are taking advantage of the situation. According to the Invicta website, they're supposed to restock come June.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

On aftermarket rivet bracelet


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

The 1953 watch would be absolutely perfect if Invicta's June re-stocking included a Swiss auto movenent, sapphire crystals and bracelet upgrade with screws.... of course, not at the present $100 price point.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like Invicta has pushed back the availability until July- and pushed up the price to $249.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

morrison2951 said:


> Sounds like Invicta has pushed back the availability until July- and pushed up the price to $249.


One on eBay right now for $350... No thanks...

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yep. Ebay scalpers taking advantage of perhaps the hottest affordable watch offering from Invicta brought to market this spring.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Epay scalpers still selling it for $300+ as the 1953 has been sold out for months now.


----------



## W2them (Sep 6, 2020)

unwatchable said:


> Who has this on a smaller wrist? 40mm is fine for my 6.5-inch wrist, but those 48/49mm lugs I am less sure about. I have an Orient Ray II that is just about perfect. Anyone got one of these Invictas and a Ray II or a Mako II? I really like the style of this and would love to get one, but how does it compare or sit on smaller wrists? Anyone?


Ik have one. My wrist is 17,5cm and fits well ??


----------



## W2them (Sep 6, 2020)

morrison2951 said:


> Epay scalpers still selling it for $300+ as the 1953 has been sold out for months now.


If you are looking for one send me a message i can help you out 👍


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm good, thanks.

Just interesting as even Invicta haters have come around to raise the prices of the 1953 on the secondary market to well over even the now $249 retail price showing on the Shop HQ site.


----------



## W2them (Sep 6, 2020)

morrison2951 said:


> I'm good, thanks.
> 
> Just interesting as even Invicta haters have come around to raise the prices of the 1953 on the secondary market to well over even the now $249 retail price showing on the Shop HQ site.


Yeah here in belgium i saw prices from €250-450 🤯


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

yo lo estoy buscando en Ebay pero no hay ni señas de el!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

The 1953 is back in stock with new bezel inserts, some red dial text and even an all DLC/PVD version. 

$300+ MSRP but looks to still be selling in the $100 range.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

No sign of the original all gilt gold text 1953 as back in stock.... looks like the red dial text and multi color bezel inserts along with the all PVD version are the newest and only now available.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

So, Kermit would be my choice of the newest models- already sold out. 

Invicta has a hit with all 1953 model options.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

I actually got the black/orange bezel model just before sell-out. Very unique. Not really orange at all- more of a "faded" red look that becomes the vintage vibe of the watch. 

Me likey.


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

W2them said:


> If you are looking for one send me a message i can help you out 👍


Hello: I am looking to buy an brand new Invicta 1953 Stainless Steel automatic submariner homage in the silver and black dial version in the original box with all documents. Can you help locate one? Price? Terms?

Thank you,
RobertNJ


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW! 

NOS original Invicta 1953 just sold for $485 on the 'bay today. 

Invicta hit it out of the park, 'ya think?!


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

morrison2951 said:


> WOW!
> 
> NOS original Invicta 1953 just sold for $485 on the 'bay today.
> 
> Invicta hit it out of the park, 'ya think?!


I was watching this ebay aution as well to see how much it would sell for. Its interesting to note that the auction had 11 bids, but from only 2 bidders. I guess someone really wanted one of these! Come this June, however, this buyer may experience buyers remorse when Invicta is scheduled to restock this watch. I doubt very much that Invicta will retail this watch for $485.00 plus $15.00 shipping. Looks like an expensive emotional purchase, no?


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

I would guess that it depends upon Invicta bringing back the 1953 in its original form....

So far they have not, with the multi-color bezel inserts and red text on the dial. 

We'll see what they do if in fact they intend to bring it back to market this summer. I believe that the June date that you are referring to was actually last year. 

Edit: Have read that Invicta may have already discontinued the 1953.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hearing that we have not and likely will not see the original 1953 back as perhaps it hit alittle too close to the mark and the big R pushed back some.... hmmmm.

Well, that would explain the now multi-color bezel inserts and red dial text that came to market this year. 

Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a few of them now counting the newly reissued multi-color bezel inserts.

All on NATO's or elastic straps for the win!


----------



## acidrain33 (Sep 6, 2018)

This is probably the most handsome Invicta of the bunch.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yep. The original Invicta 1953 is sweet. Also like the newest multi-color bezel models.


----------



## gman858 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sambation said:


> Currently out of stock everywhere it seems and scalpers are taking advantage of the situation. According to the Invicta website, they're supposed to restock come June.


They are BACK. Check eebahy Invicta 1953 and Amazon Invicta Pro Diver Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch 31290


----------



## Missouri (Apr 4, 2021)

I ordered one yesterday. I'll post pics when it arrives


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

morrison2951 said:


> I would guess that it depends upon Invicta bringing back the 1953 in its original form....
> 
> So far they have not, with the multi-color bezel inserts and red text on the dial.
> 
> ...


Hey Morrison, sorry to say, just as I thought. The Invicta 1953 Pro Diver Black Dial in Stainless Steel has popped up on ebay sooner than expected with at least three different sellers listing at a $119.99 Buy Now price. Most appear to be Invicta ADs. I suspect that the fellow who bought this watch on eBay for nearly $500.00 is seriously in need of some Advil to manage his headache at this point. Too bad for him, but I hope he is happy with his new Invicta watch. It is a real beauty!


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Interesting. The Invicta Stores and ShopHQ sites still have them sold out. 

Yes, it is a great watch.


----------



## Missouri (Apr 4, 2021)

Ordered from amazon, arrived yesterday.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Guess we "gilted" Invicta into bringing back the original 31290 from the dead!

See what I did there? 

In all seriousness, glad to see the original back for more of us to enjoy. I've got a few of them now and they all get plenty of wrist time.


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

Waited patiently for the 1953 Pro Diver Black Dial 31290 to restock and found one listed by an Authorized Invicta Dealer just last week for $119.00. Just arrived today and it is in perfect, brand new, condition! The crown unscrews and pops out very nicely. The winding is as smooth as expected for the NH35A movement and the 120 click bezel action also feels great. Still need to resize the braclet, so no wrist shots just now. Could not be more pleased! HAPPY! HAPPY! HAPPY! 😀


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought one on eBay yesterday for $119 after looking for one for over a year.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sambation said:


> On aftermarket rivet bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15052965


Were did you get the bracelet? I'd like to get one to match my Black Bay 58.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Indiglo92 said:


> Were did you get the bracelet? I'd like to get one to match my Black Bay 58.


Search for OYSTER WATCH BAND RIVETTED FOR TUDOR SUBMARINER WATCH 20MM STAINLESS ST BRACELET

on ebay


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

Dang! I paid $200 for a used one earlier this year. Enjoy fellas!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sambation said:


> Search for OYSTER WATCH BAND RIVETTED FOR TUDOR SUBMARINER WATCH 20MM STAINLESS ST BRACELET
> 
> on ebay


Thanks man!

All the 31290 models on eBay and Amazon are coming from Invicta ADs in Sugarland Texas(and one next door in Houston) so maybe it is just some new old stock and not a reissue. Most of them are sold out now.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Getting mine tomorrow.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like the European version comes in a bigger box.


----------



## Missouri (Apr 4, 2021)

Mine came in the same size box my 8926ob came in


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Missouri said:


> Mine came in the same size box my 8926ob came in


Mine too. I got it today. I think it is pretty awesome. The dealer selling them on Amazon raised the price to $148 but there are still some on eBay for $119.


----------



## Missouri (Apr 4, 2021)

This thing loves all straps.


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

Love this design. Just purchased my 2nd Invicta 1953 Pro Diver 31290 which I plan to keep unused and in its original box. Expect to receive it by this Saturday. This Invicta automatic Pro Diver may be their best yet.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> All the 31290 models on eBay and Amazon are coming from Invicta ADs in Sugarland Texas(and one next door in Houston) so maybe it is just some new old stock and not a reissue. Most of them are sold out now.


Interesting that the 31290 is only available in Texas on the bay. Never came back in stock to date at either the Invicta Stores site or ShopHQ.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

RobertNJ said:


> Love this design. Just purchased my 2nd Invicta 1953 Pro Diver 31290 which I plan to keep unused and in its original box. Expect to receive it by this Saturday. This Invicta automatic Pro Diver may be their best yet.


I've got a few of them myself in different color bezel inserts. They all see wrist time.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

RobertNJ said:


> Love this design. Just purchased my 2nd Invicta 1953 Pro Diver 31290 which I plan to keep unused and in its original box. Expect to receive it by this Saturday. This Invicta automatic Pro Diver may be their best yet.


Thanks great! Did you buy one on Amazon? That one comes in the big Invicta box. Mine came in the small Invicta box.









Amazon.com: Invicta Pro Diver Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch 31290 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Invicta Pro Diver Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch 31290 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





It looks huge next to my Black Bay 58










But the same size next to my 8928ob


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

morrison2951 said:


> Interesting that the 31290 is only available in Texas on the bay. Never came back in stock to date at either the Invicta Stores site or ShopHQ.


Hey Morrison: The Sugaland eBay seller is listed as an authorized dealer. Why do you think they are the only bone with inventory?


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

No idea.... just good to see someone having some 31290 stock back in.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Last one on eBay but the price has gone up. Amazon is sold out.









RARE NEW INVICTA 1953 PRO DIVER MEN'S NH35 AUTOMATIC 40MM BLACK DIAL SS WATCH 886678369874 | eBay


RAREST In The Pro Diver Series. We Are Authorized Invicta Dealer. Warranty: 3 year limited warranty by Invicta. All Silver-tone Case & Bracelet. Coin Edge Bezel. 40MM Case. 200M Water Resistance.



www.ebay.com





My "53" and "58"


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> Last one on eBay but the price has gone up. Amazon is sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct about the eBay seller upping the price on his last one. Now asking $179.99, plus $9.99 shipping. I was lucky to get one at $119.99! Also, there are no other eBay dealers selling this model and there are no more available through Amazon.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

We may have seen the last of the 31290 stock sold out. Only time will tell. 

Interesting that Invicta HQ has said that it has been discontinued, but it sells like hot cakes.


----------



## Missouri (Apr 4, 2021)

I think we just got lucky and scored some new old stock from a permanently closed Invicta store in Sugar Land TX.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah,really lucky. The Invicta website says "Sold Out"






Invicta Watch VINTAGE Pro Diver 31290 - Official Invicta Store - Buy Online!


Invicta Watch VINTAGE Pro Diver 31290 with automatic movement. - Shop the biggest Invicta collection in Europe! - Fast Shipping!




www.invictastores.eu





The one I got is running as well as my Black Bay 58, 1-2 spd fast.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Mine as well. 

The NH35A is a workhorse movement and very often within COSC.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Missouri said:


> I think we just got lucky and scored some new old stock from a permanently closed Invicta store in Sugar Land TX.


Yeah,this is where they came from.
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!...hUKEwiYtbDApuHwAhXbVs0KHa35AzIQoiowCnoECC4QAw


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

Hey Indiglo: How did you discover where the stock came from? Is this a kiosk in a mall in Sugarland?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

RobertNJ said:


> Hey Indiglo: How did you discover where the stock came from? Is this a kiosk in a mall in Sugarland?


Yes,The First Colony Mall In Sugar Land Texas. Google maps says The Invicta Store there is permanently closed. It's really just a guess that that is where these watches came from,but that is what I believe since all the sellers were from Sugar Land except one from nearby Houston.






Shopping Mall in Sugar Land, TX | First Colony Mall


Shop the brands you love at the best shopping mall in Sugar Land. Visit First Colony Mall for shopping, dining, and entertainment activities.




www.firstcolonymall.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

The dealer I bought mine from has one left.









RARE Invicta Men 40mm Pro Diver 1953's Homage Automatic NH35 Black Dial SS Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE Invicta Men 40mm Pro Diver 1953's Homage Automatic NH35 Black Dial SS Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Someone is selling one as NIB for $245









Invicta Pro Diver Men's Black Watch - 31290 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Invicta Pro Diver Men's Black Watch - 31290 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Missouri (Apr 4, 2021)

I should have bought 50 of them. But, at the time, I had no idea if they were coming back in stock everywhere, or if this was a one time shot.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

No telling.... it is interesting that the 1953 has only showed back up in Texas.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Missouri said:


> I should have bought 50 of them. But, at the time, I had no idea if they were coming back in stock everywhere, or if this was a one time shot.


That's alot of 1953's!

I wear the heck out of the one original over the couple newest multi-color bezel inserts 1953 models in my watch box.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

The dealer I bought mine from has more of them now priced at $129.99









RARE Invicta Men 40mm Pro Diver 1953's Homage Automatic NH35 Black Dial SS Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE Invicta Men 40mm Pro Diver 1953's Homage Automatic NH35 Black Dial SS Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

One of the other Sugar Land Texas Invicta dealers also has some more for $129.99









RARE NEW INVICTA 1953 PRO DIVER MEN'S NH35 AUTOMATIC 40MM BLACK DIAL SS WATCH 886678369874 | eBay


RAREST In The Pro Diver Series. We Are Authorized Invicta Dealer. Warranty: 3 year limited warranty by Invicta. All Silver-tone Case & Bracelet. Coin Edge Bezel. 40MM Case. 200M Water Resistance.



www.ebay.com


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

So, Texas really does have the 1953 inside track from Invicta HQ in Florida.

They're back on epay again.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

morrison2951 said:


> So, Texas really does have the 1953 inside track from Invicta HQ in Florida.
> 
> They're back on epay again.


Amazon too( from a dealer in Sugar Land Texas).









Amazon.com: Invicta Men's Automatic Watch with Stainless Steel Strap, Silver, 20 (Model: 31290) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Invicta Men's Automatic Watch with Stainless Steel Strap, Silver, 20 (Model: 31290) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

So it's official then.... the Invicta 1953 can only be found from Texas sellers. Hmmmm....


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

Invicta US currently has the Pepsi variety and an all black version of the 40mm 1953 Pro Diver on sale for $99, very limited availability. Only 1 or 2 left according to the website.


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

RobertNJ said:


> Invicta US currently has the Pepsi variety and an all black version of the 40mm 1953 Pro Diver on sale for $99, very limited availability. Only 1 or 2 left according to the website.


For your reference, the model number for the Invicta 1953 Pepsi is 34334 and the model number for the all black 1953 is 34337.


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

OK guys, the original 40mm Invicta 1953 is currently available on eBay from at least 3 sources for $129.00. And, the various other 40mm color ways can also now be found on Shop HQ of all places. They are selling here for $117.19 plus tax and shipping. The color ways currently available at Shop HG include the Blue/Black Bezel (Batman) 34333, Red/Black Bezel 34334, Green/Black Bezel 34335, Organge Black Bezel 34336, and the all black version, (Including the case and strap) 34337. Happy hunting!!!


----------



## JoeyT (May 9, 2016)

great Review, I have just finally got my hands on one and It is the perfect beat around watch for the money. Invicta deserves a bit of credit with this one.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Invicta is making the original version again!






Invicta Watch VINTAGE Pro Diver 31290 - Official Invicta Store - Buy Online!


Invicta Watch VINTAGE Pro Diver 31290 with automatic movement. - Shop the biggest Invicta collection in Europe! - Fast Shipping!




www.invictastores.eu


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> Invicta is making the original version again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Indiglo. Yes, I also see that Invicta is once again selling the 1953 40mm Pro Diver in 4 color-ways including the highly coveted vintage black dial. However, they are only available just now through Invicta Europe stores and I do not believe that they will sell and ship to the US. Besides, the retail price from Invicta Europe is about $172.00 US. My guess is that Invicta US will soon offer these watches once again. There is also a guy on eBay from Sugarland, Texas who is still offering the 1953 black dial for $127.00 plus $9.99 shipping. I purchased my 1953 Invicta from him two months ago and the transaction went extremely well. The watch is perfect and shipping was quite fast. Looks like he still has a few left so if anyone is still looking to purchase one, I would suggest that you act now.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Robert! This has become my everyday watch. really happy I could get one.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

These may be available in Europe but in the USA they are still only sold by the same small group of Invicta dealers in the Sugarland/Houston TX area from the now closed Mall store.

Lowest price now is $114.99 from the dealer below.









RARE NEW INVICTA 1953 PRO DIVER MEN'S NH35 AUTOMATIC 40MM BLACK DIAL SS WATCH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE NEW INVICTA 1953 PRO DIVER MEN'S NH35 AUTOMATIC 40MM BLACK DIAL SS WATCH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

Jomashop is just now selling the Invicta 1953 Coke bezel version 34334 ($94.99) and the 1953 Batman bezel version 34333 ($94.00) as part of the Jomashop 2021 summer sale. Here is the link to the Coke Bezel version : https://www.jomashop.com/search?q=Invicta 34334. Here is the link to the Batman bezel version: Invicta Pro Diver Automatic Black Dial Batman Bezel Men's Watch 34333. Happy watch shopping!


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

Jomashop is also selling the Invicta 1953 Pro Diver with the black and orange bezel, model number 34226. This one is going for $102.00. Here is the link: Invicta Pro Diver Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch 34336.


----------



## RobertNJ (Mar 29, 2021)

Jomashop is also selling the Invicta 1953 Pro Diver with the black and green bezel. This one is going for $99.00. Here is the link: Invicta Pro Diver Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch 34335.


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

St1y1 said:


> Nope, it's compatible with the skx crystals, 31.5mm. Here's mine with a single dome sapphire with bar coating from dagaz
> View attachment 15040031
> View attachment 15040033
> 
> ...


May I know whether the bezel needs to be removed before installing the crystal? Or the crystal can be mounted without the need to remove the bezel? Thanks.


----------



## Spocked (5 mo ago)

Sambation said:


> View attachment 14981497
> 
> 
> Invicta is a controversial topic, known mostly by big and gaudy watches with questionable designs. One of their infamous trademarks is engraving "Invicta" on the sides of the watch case. This is something very apparent on their "Pro Diver" watches which very much resemble the 5 digit Rolex Submariner; these models are under constant fire, but in the basis, they are reliable watches that are a great bang for buck. Yet, just a peek at the company's catalog will most likely make you think of the term "excessive".
> ...


----------



## Spocked (5 mo ago)

morrison2951 said:


> That's alot of 1953's!
> 
> I wear the heck out of the one original over the couple newest multi-color bezel inserts 1953 models in my watch box.





Sambation said:


> I shied away from Invicta as a brand as well, but this model really caught me off my guard. Thanks for your comment.


Ive owned different Invicta’s for years. The Invicta 1953 feels very comfortable and I don’t want to take it off. Wrist meets watch, Watch loves wrist. Last time I felt this way was with the Tudor Black Bay. I gave it to my son and got the 53 Invicta. This Invicta keeps perfect time and looks very respectful.


----------



## gsbutton (4 mo ago)

Does anyone have any links to modifications or mod sites for this watch? I can't find anything on this one. Just a couple of people who have done Crystal swaps using the SKX crystal.


----------

